# Gmail forwarding ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Am trying to set up Gmail Forwarding one account email to another Gmail account I set it up it did not know if I did it right could you tell me the forwarding method ?


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Greetings sportman3!

I believe that this should be able to help you.

https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10957?hl=en


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 I did try it did not work could I PM you my Gmail forwarding set up to see what I did wrong ?


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

If possible, let's try to keep this to the open forum please. Are you receiving any error messages whenever you try to set up the forward? Did you receive confirmation email in your other address as stated in Step 7?

Also, you are going through the process from the account that you are trying to forward _*FROM*_?

For example, If I have Address-A and I am trying to forward to Address-B then I would follow those instructions while I was logged into Address-A.

Please note that in your response, do not list your email addresses.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 as you posted which I read could I PM you my Gmail set up in more detail cuase I might of done it wrong I forward to different accounts I might have set it up for not doing Forward to multiple accounts which I want to do is their a difference below is what am trying to do ?

Forward to multiple accounts

Gmail can only auto-forward all of your mail to one email address at a time. You can see what address Gmail is currently forwarding to in the Forwarding and POP/IMAP tab of Settings.

To forward emails to multiple accounts, you can use filters to forward specific types of messages to each account. You can create up to 20 filters that forward to other addresses. Learn more about filters.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, my apologies, I was under the assumption that you were only wanting to forward your emails from Address-A to only one other email address instead of multiple addresses.

Yes, you will want to follow the instructions found here. 
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579


Using the filters in Gmail should allow you to forward your emails to multiple email addresses. Let me know if this helps or not.

Thanks,


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 my apologies, am not technical confused for step 2 and 3 could you tell me what to do in more detail ?

Click the down arrow in your search box. A window that allows you to specify your search criteria will appear.
Gmail Search Box

Enter your search criteria. If you want to check that your search worked correctly, click the search button.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

No worries sportman3 :smile:.

Whenever you log into the email address that you are going to be forwarding *FROM*, you should see a search bar at the top of the web page. 

Step 2 in the link gives you an image of what it looks like and the 'down arrow' that you are supposed to click on is also circled with a blue circle.

Whenever you click on the down arrow, you will be given filtering options such as a "From" email address, "To" email address, "subject", etc. This is where you put in the information for the emails that you want to filter out.

After that, you should be able to follow on to Step 4 with "Create filter with this search."

You can then click on 'add forwarding address' and then from there you can add your forwarding email addresses. Please let me know if this helps or not.

Thanks!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 please bare with me let me do this 1 step at a time in the from and the to in the drop down I put the email address I want to send


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Once you click on the down arrow, then you are given your filtering options, which include the "from", "to", "subject", etc.

These are just filtering options and all that they are doing is that they are allowing you to pick out what emails you are trying to forward/filter.

For example, if you are trying to forward emails from a certain person then you would just put their email address in the "From" field and then once you have their email address in the "From" field, then you would follow on to Step 4 with clicking on the "Create filter with this search" in the bottom right side of the window. 

This way, after you follow Step 5 and 6, then whenever you receive an email from "Address listed in the From field" it will get forwarded to the email addresses that you want it to be forwarded to.

Or if you were wanting to forward every email address that that is being sent to your email address, then you would just put your email in the "To" field and then you would follow on the Step 4 with clicking on the "Create filter with this search" in the bottom right side of the window.

This way, after you follow Step 5 and 6, then whenever you receive an email to "Address listed in the To field" it will get forwarded to the email addresses that you want it to be forwarded to.

Please let me know if this helps.

Thanks!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 could I please PM you with more details to show you what am doing do not want to post email address here


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi sportman3,

I understand that you would like to do this over PM, but it really is best to keep this to the open forum. Mainly so that others can review what's going on here if they are having a similar issue and so that they can learn from our discussions.

Also, we should be able to resolve this without posting any email addresses. My current understanding is that you have a certain email address in which you are receiving emails. And what you are wanting to do is that you are wanting to forward the emails that are being received from your one email account to multiple other accounts, correct?

If that is what you are wanting to do, then we should be able to solve this using the link I provided in Post 6 along with any questions that you may have.

If that's not correct, then please explain in detail how you are wanting to forward emails to multiple other accounts. For example, forwarding only emails with attachments, forwarding only emails without attachments, forwarding emails that contain certain subject keywords, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 I will detail here I go to my account call it @mail 5 their is where several emails I want to send to other accounts call em @mail 6 @mail 7 accounts I see email I want to send to @mail 6 for example @yahoo is the email I want to send to @mail6 I enter @yahoo address in the from and the @mail6 in the to ? also is Forward a copy of incoming mail to should it have a mark I see where disabled forward had a mark


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 did you look at my post ?


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Good morning sportman3,

What you would want to do is you would want to log into your @mail 5 account and then you would follow the steps found here https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579 to filter out what emails you are wanting to have forwarded. You can also refer back to post 10 for details on how to use the filter if you need to.

Thanks,


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 thanks fixed Gmail Forwarding Do you know anything about Windows 8 Apps I have a question get back to me


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for reporting back that we were able to fix your issue.

Unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to really play around with a Windows 8 machine yet, so I am not familiar at all with the Windows 8 Apps.

Thanks,


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 do you know anyone who is familiar at all with the Windows 8 Apps. get back to me


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you are having issues or need questions answered about Windows 8 Apps, then you should create a new post or you can try to search for an answer using Google.

Thanks,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MS, provide tutorials Getting started tutorials for Windows - Windows tutorial you can learn more by using the coloured links on the page.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 thanks what am looking for is a to-do list desktop free for desktop do you know if Google Calander could go on your desktop get back to me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

1. 3 Ways to Work With Google Calendar Without Opening Browser
2 . How to Get a Calendar on Your Desktop: 4 Steps (with Pictures)
3 . Five free but powerful desktop calendars - TechRepublic
4 . https://wlcalendargadget.codeplex.com/
But we have been through this before, and you want more than is available, so you might need to look for paid for software. No, I don't know what or have links.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

sportman3,

I see that you have already been given assistance and a lot help in this thread here, http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/google-calendar-978082.html. 

I suggest that you go back to that thread and review the information that was provided for you.

Thanks,


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

cgc018 and joeten could I ask for you for computer questions in the future


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, there are no requests for a specific person to give assistance, this is quite simply because we cannot be here 24/7, we have work and lives, you will get the same type of help from anyone here helping when you log in.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Help Gmail Forwarding Part 2*

I set up Gmail Forwarding where I send emails from a Gmail account to a few other Gmail accounts am having a problem it is send duplitcate emails of other emails to the other Gmail accounts I do not want forwarded where do I fix the duplitcate emails of other emails so it will not send duplitcate emails ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help Gmail Forwarding Part 2*

You have opened a second thread on an issue you have been helped with previously, please don't do this, instead go back to your earlier thread and post there, this is for your information for the future.
Now Gmail has help pages which you should be reading and learning from, here is one to get you started https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10957?hl=en


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I set up Gmail Forwarding where I send emails from a Gmail account to a few other Gmail accounts am having a problem it is send duplitcate emails of other emails to the other Gmail accounts I do not want forwarded where do I fix the duplitcate emails of other emails so it will not send duplitcate emails ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw this already, you need to spend time reading the info provided and checking the other help pages from Gmail, it has all the settings and how they work, and what it will and will not do, they are there for your benefit so make use of the support they provide. Here are some other pages you can chek for more info https://support.google.com/mail/answer/4602217?hl=en
They have the answers you seek, we are only users like you.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did read your link I set up Gmail Forwarding right with members help and yours am having a problem it is sending duplitcate emails of other emails to the other Gmail accounts which I do not want forwarded where do I fix the duplitcate emails of other emails so it will not send duplitcate emails ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, you could not have read it since you have not followed the instructions on the page https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10957?hl=en
I told you in your other thread to read it, please do so carefully, and don't jump between the threads, the reason we don't encourage multiple threads is to stop conflicting answers and jumping between threads, I informed you in the other thread about using threads you had already for you to learn for the future not to make more threads dealing with the same topic. I will now merge the threads, to stop this back and forth traffic between them.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did read eveything if you like I can PM you with more details ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No you won't pm me, not at any point. If you read it, why did you not follow the suggestion on filters, I 'am not going to write out every step, you can read now do so until you understand the explanation on the page. I have provided the info I won't be providing a step by step when the page has it laid out.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did read everything I have it set for forwarding right way if you like I can PM or detail about the duplitcate emails I will


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could not have set up the filters, there will be no pm's you get help in the thread and only in the thread.
You need to start from the beginning with your forwarding and set up filters.
This is about filters https://support.google.com/a/answer/2707558?hl=en
If you need further info, see this google page https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=S...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=UOJcVYrGHIz3UIKsgdgC
I would politely suggest you get some help or classes as your understanding and abilities are very basic, and your ambitions are not.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten here is what I mean Example I signed up for cnn newsleter with Gmail account A and cnn newsleter with Gmail account B everytime I sign up to any Newsleters duplitcate emails from Gmail account A with Gmail account B


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Again, that is what filters are for. Now if you can't or won't understand that then there is no help for you and you need someone with a better understanding of gmail to physically come help you.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten you could see what I mean if you would see my Gmail inbox


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is not going to happen, we don't do remote in, or anything approximating it, you already know this, I will not repeat this again and further requests to illicit help other than in the thread will invoke an infraction, do yourself a favour and go get someone who knows more than you do to fix this for you, and get some better knowledge before you attempt any further projects. Free Email 101 Tutorial at GCFLearnFree


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You now have all the info, including videos with which to learn from, I cannot offer any further help.

Gmail - Google Apps Learning Center
https://support.google.com/mail/?hl=en#topic=3394144
Watch the Online Video Course Gmail Essential Training
https://www.google.co.uk/edu/training/get-trained/gmail/introduction.html
Gmail Tutorial Video Series 2013 | AnsonAlex


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone help I signed up for cnn newsleter with Gmail account A and cnn newsleter with Gmail account B everytime I sign up to any Newsleters duplitcate emails from Gmail account A can not figure out a fix


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

In Gmail Forwarding what dose delete Gmail copy mean ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Exactly what it say's.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I can not figure it out I forwarded my Gmail account to other Gmail accounts it always forwards two copies which I only want one email copy forwarded is their a fix please get back ro me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I told you to set filters, as explained in the numerous links I gave you, you have to do the steps they tell you about, we cannot do it for you. Please go back to the links and read the steps, then try a test account, there are no other options. The way it is done is the same in every site that shows how to set up forwarding there are many dealing with it here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ifxtVfrYK4a2swGn04BI
As I told you before if you can't do it, get someone to help you physically do it and I still advise you get some real computer training, as you don't seem to know much about working with a computer or the variety of programs related to working with a computer, trying to wing it and glean knowledge from forum is not recommended, you need some reasonable understanding of computers and software in order to make the most of the help from a forum.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I have it set filters, do I need to put it on e delete Gmail copy not to get two copys ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no clue what you have done, but if you have set up forwarding to 2 accounts, then you will get 2 reports of it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten here is what I did example Using filters CNN Newsletter from Gmail A forwarding to Gmail B should I have 2 copys when the CNN Newsletter comes from Gmail A to Gmail B ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you know the answer would be no. Therefore, you must have even accidently set up some other setting.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten it is set to keep Gmail copy do I need delete Gmail copy ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is up to you, The easiest way to solve your problem is to start fresh, IE from the beginning.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did start fresh I do not get the difference effect keep Gmail copy or having delete Gmail copy do ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

When I said start fresh, I meant remove the forwarding and begin the steps again, use the instructions from gmail and follow it exactly. Do not make your own steps, do it as it is explained and shown in the links.
Maybe these instructions are more easily understood Forwarding Emails with Gmail - Free tutorial at Techboomers


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I will get back to you


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten here is what I did example Using filters CNN Newsletter from Gmail A start piont forwarding to Gmail B end piont I get 2 copys when the CNN Newsletter comes in I see in Gmail B al emails from Gmail A are forwarding their from Gmail A even ones which are not set for forwarding what did I set up wrong


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but you need some other help at your side, we are now 56 posts in and you still cannot do the steps without coming back to say you did not get it fixed, there are only so many things we can do, so if you cannot fix it get help from someone who can come to you and fix it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten if you could please send screenshot the way forwarding should set up I will set it up


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, I have already provided you with numerous links and there were also visuals so there would be no point providing further visuals. You need to go get a friend who knows more about computers and using email to help you, I won't be posting any further to your threads as you are either in dire need of training or your playing silly games, either way I 'am done here.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I did figure out Disable Forwarding" Here what is happening Example Gmail Account A which is disabled forwarding I have Cnn Newsletter sending to Gmail B it worked it is also forwarding two copies other Gmail Accounts which I do not have filter forwarding to ca not figure it out ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Follow the steps and remove the other accounts from forwarding, they have to be in there as they would not be getting forwarded mail otherwise.

Step 1

Sign in to your Gmail account.
Step 2

Click the icon of a gear in the upper-right corner of the screen.

Related Reading: How to Forward with Attachments in Gmail
Step 3

Select "Settings" from the drop-down menu.
Step 4

Click the "Forwarding and POP/IMAP" tab.
Step 5

Click "Disable Forwarding."
Step 6

Click "Save Changes." Gmail stops forwarding your messages and deletes the email address it was previously forwarding those messages to.
Tip

To set up a new forwarding address in Gmail, follow the same steps you previously used to set up your old forwarding address.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did do it right Disable Forwarding to Accounts worked fine it also forwarding two copies to other Gmail Accounts which I do not have filter forwarding to someone said to find the answer of getting duplicate messages. Find one of those (two copies of the same message). Open each message, get the full headers, (two headers) I do not know how to do it do you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Those accounts must also be in the list otherwise they would not get forwarded to.
This is about looking for the headers https://support.google.com/groups/answer/75960?hl=en


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten yes I see https://support.google.com/groups/answer/75960?hl=en could I post here to see what am doing wrong


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten is it full header

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=5e34c5113b&view=om&th=14dddc928eb4b990


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Gmail

Open the message in your Gmail inbox.
Click the down-arrow in the top-right corner of the message.
Click the "Show original" link toward the bottom of the options box. The message will open in a separate window with the full message headers at the top.
Are you talking about those steps, or something else, your replies can be confusing,I will be going offline as it is time for bed, perhaps someone else can answer your question on what your doing wrong.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You cannot post a link to it, you would need to copy and paste it.
Ctrl+C (Copy) and Ctrl+V (Paste).
You can also press and hold the right-mouse button and then drag the file to the new location (folder). When you release the mouse button, click Copy here. and upload the folder.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday or joeten 

Open the message in your Gmail inbox.
Click the down-arrow in the top-right corner of the message.
Click the "Show original" link toward the bottom of the options box. The message will open in a separate window with the full message headers at the top.

talking about those steps above did not do it right been trying for days could you post a screenshot or video of how to do it please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should do.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten" I watch the video mine is a different issue Here what is happening Example Gmail Account A I have Cnn Newsletter and also Gmail B Account same Cnn Newsletter two copies one on top of the other other Gmail accounts ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Constantly posting what you believe the issue is is not helpful, we have gone through as many ways to help you as we can think of, I mentioned to you before about removing all forwarding and starting over, but pay attention to what you include, in order to avoid this type of issue. If all else fails contact Gmail they have more inside knowledge of their email system than we do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Gmail - Google Apps Learning Center
Free Gmail Tutorial at GCFLearnFree




Gmail Training - Atomic Learning
Gmail Guide: Getting to Know Gmail
There is also a Forum https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/gmail


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I apologize am not trying to give you the run around about this issue if you would please see in my Gmail it would help to resovle this issue please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have told you before we do not offer this type of assistance, you can post a screen shot of your Gmail and someone might be able to offer advice, I have also provided you with a whole lot of places to look into for further help including video's. The you tube video has further links on the right hand side of the page, which gives you further help.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten Do I "Disable Forwarding" before or after creating a filter ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry mate, I have limited time at present, getting ready to go on holiday, think what you did before and do not repeat it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten a good time on your holiday,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

IF you use Filters to do forwarding.I did get two copies it says Your filters are forwarding some of your email to 5 other email addresses. This notice will end in 7 days.Review Settings Learn more will I have one copy forwarded after This notice ends in 7 days.?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't you filter out the other addresses.


----------

